# New Piece: "Snowfall" (instrumental)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/k7rwh9zu929x96i/AAAyeDJ5fzflGMQVoESkRXlRa?dl=0

:tiphat:


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I think it's great! Nice work Captain.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

arnerich said:


> I think it's great! Nice work Captain.


Thank you! I wrote it in two sittings today. The idea just came to me, it was the first thing I did when I hit the piano and all the parts came to me in the first session. During the second I figured out how all the parts were going to work together!

Also, I'm taking a chapter from Phil's book in song time lengths, not purposely mind you! :lol:

Can't wait to hear more from you!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think this is maybe your most successful instrumental Captn. It follows the traditional I V I IV progression, so harmonically it works. The rhythms are a bit off at a couple points, where the time signature would need to change abruptly for only a bar. I encourage you to write it out after you have it all down, which makes tweaking easier.

But i like the length. It makes it stronger, with just the right amount of repetition.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think this is maybe your most successful instrumental Captn. It follows the traditional I V I IV progression, so harmonically it works. The rhythms are a bit off at a couple points, where the time signature would need to change abruptly for only a bar. I encourage you to write it out after you have it all down, which makes tweaking easier.
> 
> But i like the length. It makes it stronger, with just the right amount of repetition.


Definitely, I agree.


----------

